#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Ум (лекции современных западных буддистов для западной аудитории, в простом, понятном и доступном изложении)

## Владимир Николаевич

Введение в буддийскую модель ума. 
Однодневный семинар по основам буддийского представления об устройстве ума. Лектор: буддийский монах, переводчик Лобсанг Тенпа.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...BRPXyCiL71hny7

----------

Анна А (28.01.2017), Денис Ч (24.10.2017), Жукова (25.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Геше Грэхем Вудхауз.
 Семинар "Ум и его потенциал". Москва ФПМТ.


Геше Грэхем Вудхауз, "Ум и его потенциал", ч.1 из 7 

Геше Грэхем Вудхауз, "Ум и его потенциал", ч.2 из 7 

Геше Грэхем Вудхауз, "Ум и его потенциал", ч.3 из 7 

Геше Грэхем Вудхауз, "Ум и его потенциал", ч.4 из 7 

Геше Грэхем Вудхауз, "Ум и его потенциал", ч.5 из 7 

Геше Грэхем Вудхауз, "Ум и его потенциал", ч.6 из 7 

Геше Грэхем Вудхауз, "Ум и его потенциал", ч.7 из 7

----------

Анна А (28.01.2017), Денис Ч (24.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Геше Эрдэм Инкеев, Фонд «Дрепунг Гоманг Центр» , Структура ума. 
(В 2012 году Эрдэм Инкеев закончил полный курс обучения в Дрепунг Гоманге((штат Карнатака, Индия) и получил степень доктора буддийской философии – геше-кабчу. Он стал третьим российским геше, успешно защитившим эту высокую ученую степень)

Геше Эрдэм, Структура ума (1/10) 

Геше Эрдэм, Структура ума (2/10) 

Геше Эрдэм, Структура ума (3/10) 

Геше Эрдэм, Структура ума (4/10) 

Геше Эрдэм, Структура ума (5/10) 

Геше Эрдэм, Структура ума (6/10) 

Геше Эрдэм, Структура ума (7/10) 

Геше Эрдэм, Структура ума (8/10) 

Геше Эрдэм, Структура ума (9/10) часть1 

Геше Эрдэм, Структура ума (9/10) часть 2 

Геше Эрдэм, Структура ума (10/10)

----------

Анна А (28.01.2017), Денис Ч (24.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Чистые Земли: ум как основа практики. Основополагающая роль ума и устранение его омрачений.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRoc8KG97KQ

(Открытая лекция из научно-популярного цикла, посвященного обзору философии и практике буддийской традиции Чистой Земли. Лектор: буддийский монах тибетский традиции Лобсанг Тенпа)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

О тонких уровнях ума.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCQvwtuKxQA


(Лектор: Барри Керзин ― доктор медицины (США), личный врач Его Святейшества Далай-ламы и буддийский монах.)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Робина Куртин. Мастерская разума :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73KPv6C8nxM


(29 июня 2017 года в Москве буддийская монахиня Робина Куртин прочитала открытую лекцию "Мастерская разума", в ходе которой поделилась своими размышлениями о функционировании ума, его глубоком потенциале и буддийских взглядах на проблему тревожащих эмоций. В завершении лекции она ответила на вопросы слушателей. Визит досточтимой Робины Куртин в Россию был организован центром «Ганден Тендар Линг» (http://fpmt.ru))

----------

Шуньяананда (24.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Лекции дост. Робины Куртин в июне-июле 2017 года, программа ФПМТ "Открытие Буддизма". Тема семинара - "Мастерская разума":

Дост. Робина Куртин - Мастерская разума. 30.06.2017


Дост. Робина Куртин - Мастерская разума. 01.07.2017 - 1/3 

Дост. Робина Куртин - Мастерская разума. 01.07.2017 - 2/3 

Дост. Робина Куртин - Мастерская разума. 01.07.2017 - 3/3 


Дост. Робина Куртин - Мастерская разума. 02.07.2017 - 1/4 

Дост. Робина Куртин - Мастерская разума. 02.07.2017 - 2/4 

Дост. Робина Куртин - Мастерская разума. 02.07.2017 - 3/4 

Дост. Робина Куртин - Мастерская разума. 02.07.2017 - 4/4

----------


## Денис Ч

хорошая тема

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

6–9 марта 2020 года в Москве состоялся цикл лекций Андрея Анатольевича Терентьева на тему «Сознание. Что это такое, и что с ним делать. Обзор буддийских представлений о сознании и его развитии». В рамках лекций были рассмотрены следующие темы:

– Введение: ум (разум), сознание, психика, душа, дух, Я – особенности русскоязычной терминологии. 
– Обзор истории западной мысли: материальное и идеальное, «основной вопрос философии», «психофизическая проблема», информация как философская категория, «паранормальные» явления. 
– Читта/sems; джняна/ye shes; виджняна/rnam shes и другие термины буддизма (пали/санскрит/тибетский) относящиеся к сознанию.
– Учение о сознании в раннем буддизме по палийскому канону, по Абхидхарме Сарвастивады, в частности, Абхидхарма-коше Васубандху. 
– О специфике Читтаматры и Мадхьямаки. «Природа Будды».
– Учение о «двух истинах» и параллели с квантовой механикой.
– О специфике тантры и «наитончайшем сознании».
– Как и для чего работают с сознанием в буддизме.

Видеозаписи прямых трансляций:

Прямой эфир: 6 мар. 2020 г.

Прямой эфир: 7 мар. 2020 г.
(запись к сожалению в плохом качестве, последующие в лучшем)

Прямой эфир: 7 мар. 2020 г.(вторая сессия)

Прямой эфир: 7 мар. 2020 г. (третья сессия)

Прямой эфир: 8 мар. 2020 г.

Прямой эфир: 8 мар. 2020 г.(вторая сессия)

Прямой эфир: 8 мар. 2020 г(третья сессия)

Прямой эфир: 8 мар. 2020 г.(третья сессия продолжение)

Прямой эфир: 9 мар. 2020 г.

( простановка нумерации сессий моя, написал по заявленной программе лекций, к прямой трансляции не подключался и мог в этом ошибиться.)

Прекраснейшая подача материала, как по компоновке так и по охвату.  Очень бы хотелось порекомендовать всем участникам форума с кем посчастливилось общаться на тему ума,  абхидхармических рассмотрений, современных научных подходов в данной области
Да и вообщем всем интересующимся данной тематикой и буддийскими Учениями.

----------

Бо (10.03.2020), Кокотик (11.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

На канале ФПМТ запись семинара уважаемого Андрея Анатольевича Терентьева на тему «Сознание. Что это такое, и что с ним делать. Обзор буддийских представлений о сознании и его развитии» опубликовали отдельным плейлистом, ссылки размещенные в предыдущем сообщении уже не рабочие.

Новая ссылка на плейлист:

Андрей Анатольевич Терентьев. Сознание. Что это такое, и что с ним делать

----------

Alex (19.04.2020)

----------

